# Reef Tank of the month - reefcentral.com



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Although not a planted tank I thought everyone should see this work of art. Amazing !

http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2006-02/totm/index.php


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

OMG, that is a beautiful tank!

I've never seen a concave front tank before.
I could sit in one of those chairs in front of the tank for hours.....


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

WOW!!!!! that is something i want


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Impressive!


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

At the first sight, what I see is the technology and I can hardly see the art in it. It is of course my eyes' and my mind's limitation. So I tried to expend my vision:

For its technological aspects it is more than impressive to me. Every detail are quite professional. I think the attention paid to details bring this professionalism. The final integration of the many details can be the point at which the artistic capacity appears. In this respect I can say that the minute parts that form the whole scene in the end are connected so that there is a vision in the person who organize it. So the final scene becomes artistic to me, except the aquascaping view. 

When I look only at the tank, what I see is a colorful collage with no composition point on the whole. It is like an abstract collage done with many aimless colors. On the other hand with a macro function a person can discover thousands of perfectly compositioned micro worlds in it. 

When I pay attention to the whole, different colors distract me very easily. So cannot catch the whole. I feel my self that I should come nearer and focus on the details. And yes, the details in the aquatic world are great. 

I pushed myself to see the artistic side and this was the best result. I would give 10/10 to the art of integrating all the artificial materials. The macro snap shuts can get 10/10 from the tank. On the other hand since there is no whole feeling in the aquascaping I couldn' t give even 8/10 points to the aquascaping performance. But If the artist were to attract others I would give 10/10 to this performance in every respect.


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Holy crap, is what first comes to mind. It is an impressive display. I'd be happy with the size of the sump tank :lol: :lol:
Maybe if I win the lottery


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Oooh, now there's some inspiration...


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Unless they had some AMAZING hook ups, I'd say that tank probably cost around 250,000-500,000 to set up. Regardless. that is rediclous. Some of the coral they have in there is so rare or hard to keep. Same goes with the fish... how in the world did they get so many Anthias? 

Jeebus!


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Nice looking tank! I wonder how he got it into the building.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

After much thought, I think it is unfair to judge a reef tank according to the minimalistic principles often touted in freshwater planted aquascaping.

If one has ever seen a saltwater reef in person, one would know that they are exactly that -- a spectacular collage of different colors and shapes. Their beauty lies in their diversity and not the careful usage of a limited plant palette with as few fish species as possible. It is a different art form.

Granted, I believe that much can be improved in reef scaping with how rock work is arranged (no more wall-to-wall, please) but using, say, a school of 10 chromis and only hammer corals in a 55g reef would incredibly artificial to anyone familiar with these environments. I mention this because in aquascaping, one of the main goals of the artist is to make the aquarium look as if it were untouched by man yet still carefully tended somehow. Applying minimalism to a reef would seem to go counter to this ideal "Nature Style."

Even a single live rock is covered in a menagerie of different animals and plants. It's just such a different focus.

Carlos


----------



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

I pretty much agreed with all that Faruk Gençöz said until I read you response Carlos. Very good points.


----------

